# "Eye" for Sky TV



## Homer (30 Jan 2010)

A few years ago, we got an "eye" installed in another room so that we could change channels on Sky TV from that room.  The decoder is in another room.

It does not allow us to watch two different channels at the same time, but it does allow you to change channels from either room.  It's now stopped working.  There used to be a red light that came on on the connection. but it's no longer coming on.

Unfortunately, it was a few years ago that it was installed  and I've no idea who installed it.  Does anyone now who I could get to fix the problem, or is it something relatively simple that I could fix myself?

Regards
Homer


----------



## PaddyBloggit (30 Jan 2010)

Any tv shop should have them ... about €25 .

You just plug sky cable into it and then plug it into aerial socket at back of tv.

I've seen blue and red light versions. (Have both .... two different bedrooms)


----------



## PaddyBloggit (30 Jan 2010)

Found this:

http://satellite.ie/acatalog/Sky_Digital_TV_Link.html

and this:

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200365243505


(No connection to the links above)


----------



## Frank (31 Jan 2010)

These things get power from the sky box.

make sure the option is still turned on. It is in a secret menu in the sky box, Just google this. 

Make sure all cables areplugged in properly.

As I recall there were 2 places this could be plugged in make sure the magic eye is plugged into the correct one.

Appart from these few obvious things lots of places have them.


----------



## Homer (15 Feb 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.

The eye is still working as I tried it on another TV - we have two sky boxes and each is connected to a second TV.  I imagine the problem is with the secret code that has someone become scrambled.

I'll try googling it and see if I can find the relevant code.

Thanks again

Homer


----------



## Homer (15 Feb 2010)

I found the codes and I discovered that they were the same as codes given to me over the phone when I had problems with my Sky+ box.

To access the codes, you go into the Services menu, press 4 for System Set-up then 0, 1 and select.  

Option 4 is RF outlets and you need to make sure that RF outlet power supply is set to on.

I tried all this and, unfortunately, it's still not working.  I think the cabling must not be strong enough, although it did work for a while when it was initially installed.

Oh well.  I guess it's back to finding an engineer who can check the cabling.  Does anyone have any suggestions?

Regards
Homer


----------



## PaddyBloggit (15 Feb 2010)

or your cable may need a booster if you are running a number of tv's off your sky box


----------

